# Router Table/Cabinet Design



## StuffByThom (Aug 28, 2014)

I am in the process of designing a router table and cabinet for my shop. I've researched the tables & cabinets available for purchase. You could easily spend $700+ and get no storage at all. I really like the Kreg table with the fence, but the price makes it tempting to build my own. The Rockler Basic is a joke. The upgraded Rocklers are just as pricey as the Kreg. I really need the storage for bits, jigs, and other routers.

At first I thought that a 36" x 18" top would be good, as it is about the size of the commercial tops out there. But then I thought if I'm going to build this I should make it as big as I want so I went 48" x 24". Is that too big? As far as height I started out at 36", but now I'm thinking about going to 42" Is that too tall?

I know that these are personal preference, but just wanted to see what the consensuses is out there as to what works and what doesn't.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the LumberJocks community.

May I suggest that you build your own. It's not that difficult, it's a Skill Builder and you can build it to suit your needs.

My Table Saw surface is 37" high and I built my Router Table 36 3/4" high to serve as an out-feed table and is equipped with 4, 3" double locking swivel castors .
The table top is a 3/4" Melamine 49"x72" (cut from a full sheet 49"x97") and is the top surface of a torsion box which is 3" thick. It is set up to house 2 routers, in-line, along one side with 'Bull Dog' combination T-Slot / Miter Slot hardware, both locations are plumbed for dust collection below the table and at the fences. 
This table also serves as an assembly table. 
Melamine is a great surface for glue-ups as the glue pops off clean, after it dries. I am now planning to add Rockler's 5/16th inch T-Track to the opposite side for their T-Track quick clamps.

My shop is 24'x24' and this combo of TS and RT, with ceiling outlets, is the central anchor of the shop, but remains Mobile if need be.

Stretch your skills and build your own.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with Len. I would build my own. It is a piece of shop equipment. If you mess up, no one will know but you. Better to learn on a piece of furniture for the garage, then something for the house or a friend.

Lots of great designs published on this site. Just do a search for router table\station.

Here is a link to my router station f you would like some ideas. Lots of storage.

Mine also doubles as an assembly table, to save valuable space I do not have.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with the others. Build your own. that is what I did…and it is working great. It has done everything I hoped for including a work table, outfeed table, clamping table, assembly table, and a dual router table.

By the way, the highest I can raise it is 39 inches. Perfect for routing for me.
check it out. Maybe you will get some inspiration for yours.

Adjustable height work table


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

My table is now 30 years old. Would make no changes if I was making it again today. It has worked very well.








The flip top makes bit changes very simple and fast.








The tall fence has been very handy.








No matter how big your shop is, you should make every square inch useable. Empty space under tools is a joke.
For dust collection I use a old shop vac. The hose is hooked to the back of the cabinet under the router.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@Tom - I like that fence.


----------

